# Helm was ist der Unterschied MTB - Rennrad?



## Jo_H (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gut sitzenden und möglichst leichtem Helm. 
Was ist denn bei den vielen Angeboten der Unterschied zwischen MTB und Rennradhelmen? Augenscheinlich erkenne ich nur die meist an MTB Helmen vorhanden Visiere, wozu braucht man die? 
Danke für jeden Erfahrungstip,
Grüße,
Joachim


----------



## Deleted 247734 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!

Ich fahre einen Bell Array 2012, ein schön leichter Rennradhelm mit coolem Design. Als Zweithelm steht noch ein Giro (Modell gerade entfallen) mit Visier zur Verfügung.

Rennradhelme sind recht leicht, und sehr oft sehr gut belüftet. Ich fahre oft mit Rennradmütze+Helm damit im Wald (CC) rum. Sieht bisschen komisch aus, aber das ist mir egal. 

Lg,
radfan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (14. Oktober 2012)

Rennradhelme haben i. A. kleinere Lüftungsöffnungen, da bei den höheren Geschwindigkeiten mehr Luft an den Helm strömt. Evtl gibt es auch aerodynamische Unterschiede. Allerdings würde ich sagen, dass abgesehen vom Visier die Unterschiede zwischen den Helmen eher von der Preisklasse her rühren als vom Einsatzzweck.


----------



## xc_fahrer (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mich noch nie um diesen Marketing-Quatsch geschert. Solange es kein abenteuerlich geformter Zeitfahrhelm ist, kannst Du ihn für alles verwenden.

Ich hab immer einfach den Helm genommen, der gepaßt hat und günstig war.  Das hat dazu geführt, ich lange Jahre einen Giro MTB-Helm hatte und diesen auch zum Rennradfahren genommen habe und jetzt habe ich einen Giro Rennradhelm (Giro Atmos), mit dem ich sowohl Rennrad aus auch MTB fahre.

Daß MTB-Helme besser belüftet sind, stimmt nicht. Das ist eher eine Frage des Modells. Auch bei Rennradhelmen versuchen die Hersteller die Belüftungsschlitze so groß wie möglich zu machen.

Dieses Schirm beim Rennradhelm hab ich noch nie gemocht - soll gegen Sonne helfen, führt aber nur dazu, daß man in Unterlenkerhaltung nur nuch sein eigenes Vorderrad sieht. Den montiere ich sofort ab und werfe ihn weg.  

Ich kaufe doch nicht mehrere Helme. Die Dinger altern auch ohne Sturz und müssen irgendwann getauscht werden.

Fazit: kauf die den Helm, der Dir gefällt und paßt und den Du günstig bekommst.


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe einen MET Stradivarius UL für's Rennrad und den Cityflitzer und einen MET 5th Element für's Gelände. Im Sommer merke ich einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen beiden Helmen. Der Rennradhelm ist auf Durchzug konstruiert. Das heißt, der braucht Luft von vorne, um einen Hitzestau am Kopf zu verhindern.
Der MTB-Helm ist so konstruiert, dass er keine Zugluft braucht. Die Lüftungsöffnungen sind nach oben ausgerichtet und leiten die Hitze auch beim Uphill noch ab.

Im Herbst/Winter ist der Unterschied für mich allerdings nicht mehr so stark.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. Oktober 2012)

Das mit der Belüftung kann ich bestätigen. Mein Giro ist übrigens ein Indicator 2011. Eigentlich wollte ich den Bell garnicht kaufen, fürs Rennrad war aber das Visier des Giro im Weg - und ohne Visier sah die Form einfach total bedeppert aus. Auch wenns eigentlich egal ist, es fährt sich angenehmer wenn man weiß das man halbwegs gut aussieht. Hehe.


----------

